# Hcg



## 2-Swole (Apr 7, 2006)

*HCG Mystery*

My buddies tell me that taking HCG will trim up your waistline especially around your rear obliques (back tire). Is this true because I know it is good for PCT and is suppose to be a muscle hardener, but if it also helps me get rid of this little bit of fat around my lower back that would rule all!


----------



## Juicyr6 (Apr 11, 2006)

HCG will mimic or increase  your LH, which will increase you testosterone...
increase of test = decrease of bodyfat...
so there is some true to it, but it hcg wont trim your waistline directly.


----------

